# What pest is this?



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Our dog got bitten in the paw yesterday evening. First I thought he had eaten most of the pest, but when Yuliya made a macro picture it seems to be a complete animal. It was stuck in the paw but we managed to get it out. It was bleading a lot and the dog suffered for a while. Today though he seems not affected.

Anyone seen such creature before?


Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats a very odd looking thing. I don't think I have seen one of them


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you absolutely sure that is the whole insect and not just part of it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Are you absolutely sure that is the whole insect and not just part of it?


No it can be only the head. It was dark and Rocky tried to get rid of it himself so he can have eaten the rest. We had to help with this part
Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it may be the rear end of hornet. The sting is in the rear and that is what would be stuck in the dogs paw.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Acutally if you look at this picture, depending on how big it is it could be the head of large black ant.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

could it be the tail end of the Oriental Hornet? the ones with the long dangly legs? I have only seen one up to now and it seemed like a young one, so they may be around soon.

Poor Rocky.!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree with Veronica - it looks like an ant's head to me. We've seen ants in the garden (thankfully only solitary ones) as big as an adult human thumb - could this be the head of one - I'd imagine they could easily draw blood...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

kimonas said:


> I agree with Veronica - it looks like an ant's head to me. We've seen ants in the garden (thankfully only solitary ones) as big as an adult human thumb - could this be the head of one - I'd imagine they could easily draw blood...


My thought also, because I see big ones in the garden now and then, and the dog hunt everything that moves

Anders


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

It's not just a huge tic, is it? I couldn't really make it out from the picture, but I do remember getting some horrible ones off my dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

hiatusxenia said:


> It's not just a huge tic, is it? I couldn't really make it out from the picture, but I do remember getting some horrible ones off my dogs.


No its not, it's not very big, picture is a macro so its lie a little. And it was biting him. in the paw. He took out most but we had to take out the part on the picture. 

I agree its a head of an ant. 

Anders


----------



## Bradeen (Jul 11, 2013)

These are small but dangerous pests. Some places these pests are known as bed bug.These pests get their diet by the blood of humans and animals and commonly found in our houses.These bed bugs are born due to dust and very harmful for our skin also.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

Bradeen said:


> These are small but dangerous pests. Some places these pests are known as bed bug.These pests get their diet by the blood of humans and animals and commonly found in our houses.These bed bugs are born due to dust and very harmful for our skin also.


No, its a head of an ant. I have killed manz of the now and thez all have the same head

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anders this guy has been posting nonsense in other parts of the forum and I have now banned him as a spammer


----------

